# If I was planning



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

on taking anyone in for a long term disastor, SHTF or TEOTWAWKI situation, I think the first thing I would ask them is if they voted. I've asked about 10 brain dead people today if they were going to vote next tuesday and at least 6 of them replied, what's the use, all politicians are the same and it's just a waste of time or I'm voting for so and so because the other guy is going to lose anyway. I used to think that voting should be manditory when a person signed up for the draft or turned 18, but now I can see that there are people who shouldn't be voting because they don't have a clue as to why they're voting.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Boy, that's for sure. I can't believe how many people show up and have no clue who's running for what, or what the issues are. 

We've even had people ask us "who should we vote for?" "How should we vote on this or that?" 

I'm happy to tell them MY opinion, but if they had any brains, they'd be doing research themselves and finding out. There are more ways than ever to read about these things.

Sure, it might seem like a good thing at first, to have someone ask you who to vote for. But I'm not in favor of ignorant masses, even if they DID go zombie-like to vote for my candidates or causes.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

The exact reason Canada has a minority government, the whole province of ontario save for a handfull of people vote lieberal (cause their parents did)who like to trash bussiness and support welfare, well.. Sorry got off track lotsoflead you are so right if sheeple can't vote in relativly good times (compared to SHTF) then how can they be expected to not eat all of your hard gotten supplies or even worse decide to give them away cause you've got "lots" :gaah:


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> I'm happy to tell them MY opinion, but if they had any brains, they'd be doing research themselves and finding out. .


Research political stuff? Gypsysue...silly girl. Don't you know there are more important things to do like, you know, like, watch sitcoms, and reality shows, and action/adventure movies, and shop at the mall, and watch the games all weekend, and -- you know, like, fun stuff.



As one person said to me: "I don't vote because I'm not politickle." That's how she pronounced it, too. Pol'-i-tick'-le.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I've met people that have no idea who they're voting for. They just vote for "their party". It's pathetic!


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I'm not really voting for one party, I generally vote against the _other_ party.

I'm a firearm owning Christian Tax Payer who served and loves this country so there's no way I could do otherwise.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> I'm a firearm owning Christian Tax Payer who served and loves this country so there's no way I could do otherwise.


Well survive, according to ObaMao and his Marxist komrads, that makes you a terrorist. Me too, and I'm proud of it (the firearm owning Christian Tax Payer part, not the terrorist part ). Oh. And add PATRIOT to the list too. (we need an icon 'sticking his chin out).


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

A good buddy of mine and I were discussing the disgusting upcoming elections, and he was telling me about this young man he had hired to help him installing doors and windows. He, my buddy asked the young man, 19 years old, if he was going to vote and what party did he prefer, he said he couldn't remember which party he signed up for, what! you just signed up last year when you turned 18, you can't remember!!!
After this my buddy wasn't to sure if this kid was brain dead and then could even learn the business and now is having a hard time not geting rid of him.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't see a dime's worth of difference in the 2 main parties. I have always voted for the canidate I felt shared my views. But there again, what they say and what they do are 2 different things. Wonder how long it will take the lobbiest & the ruling class to currupt the newbies. If they (the newbies) would only stand strong & together we might have a chance.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

the MSM has done their damndest to discourage average people from voting, promoting the "their's no difference" &/or "they're ALL crooks" mentality

DON'T FALL FOR THIS! IT IS A SCAM!


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

Clarice said:


> I don't see a dime's worth of difference in the 2 main parties. I have always voted for the canidate I felt shared my views. But there again, what they say and what they do are 2 different things. Wonder how long it will take the lobbiest & the ruling class to currupt the newbies. If they (the newbies) would only stand strong & together we might have a chance.


That's why we should impose a liars tax. If a candidate makes a promise while campaigning and goes against it after they're in office, they should be fined $50,000. Of course that's like pennies to some of them but if they get fined enough times it might make them think twice before lying to the public just to get in office.

We should also have hypocrite laws where if public officials are opposed to gun ownership and speak out publicly against it, their body guards can't carry guns while on duty.


----------



## Lonewufcry (Jul 26, 2010)

I look at which evil will hurt me and my family the least. No matter what direction you go it seems to turn out the same way. I am concerned for the safety of my family and the scraps of paper which we were founded on.


----------



## goose (Jun 12, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> on taking anyone in for a long term disastor, SHTF or TEOTWAWKI situation, I think the first thing I would ask them is if they voted. I've asked about 10 brain dead people today if they were going to vote next tuesday and at least 6 of them replied, what's the use, all politicians are the same and it's just a waste of time or I'm voting for so and so because the other guy is going to lose anyway. I used to think that voting should be manditory when a person signed up for the draft or turned 18, but now I can see that there are people who shouldn't be voting because they don't have a clue as to why they're voting.


I vote, and I agree with the general sentiment above: What's the use?

I cannot believe that we'll have any meaningful change from what we've had. The Republicans could have defined a new agenda, could have said what they wanted to do, could have made a case for doing a lot of things.

All they did was be obstructionist.

Nice leadership there.

Politicians, by and large, exist to be re-elected. Further, the American people have grown used to eating off the fruits of China's labors, and the idea of an austere budget is beyond them.

The Republicans will change nothing of consequence. How can they? They're politicians!

We can't even get politicians to agree on what might be done to fix the Social Security mess, and that's EASY. All it takes is b***s, and we can't seem to find anyone who has that, to say nothing of a spine.

BTW, I vote the candidate and not the party. There are idiots on both sides of the aisle, and they don't get my vote. But regardless, voting is nothing more than choosing the lesser of two evils.

Just remember this: the lesser of two evils, is evil!


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> -I'm voting for so and so because the other guy is going to lose anyway.-


I was actually using a similar line, and using it as a justification to vote libertarian.

I was thinking my vote doesn't count anyway so I'm gonna vote for who I want, if enough people did that maybe we could break free of the yoke of this retarded 2 party system.

But my parents talked me into voting republican, since it was supposed to be really close.

I despise both democrat and republican parties, but I feel the republicans are less of a threat to me.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> The exact reason Canada has a minority government, the whole province of ontario save for a handfull of people vote lieberal (cause their parents did)who like to trash bussiness and support welfare, well.. Sorry got off track lotsoflead you are so right if sheeple can't vote in relativly good times (compared to SHTF) then how can they be expected to not eat all of your hard gotten supplies or even worse decide to give them away cause you've got "lots" :gaah:


Hey we are all not lesbians er liberals here ...... 
I took my daughter with me to vote for mayor last week , she says mommy does not vote makes no differance......... 
I let her know that if she does not vote she is letting other people decide her future , hopefully she understands at 9 yrs old. I asked her if she is thankfull for the Canadian army she said yes , so I let her know that thousands had given there lives so we can vote, by not voting she would be disshonouring vetreans.......


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

roadrash said:


> Hey we are all not lesbians er liberals here ...... I took my daughter with me to vote for mayor last week , she says mommy does not vote makes no differance.........
> I let her know that if she does not vote she is letting other people decide her future , hopefully she understands at 9 yrs old. I asked her if she is thankfull for the Canadian army she said yes , so I let her know that thousands had given there lives so we can vote, by not voting she would be disshonouring vetreans.......


I know that, but you are "blessed" with a lot,a lot of more conservative people with roots in the east end up out here


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

PS360 said:


> I was actually using a similar line, and using it as a justification to vote libertarian.
> 
> I was thinking my vote doesn't count anyway so I'm gonna vote for who I want, if enough people did that maybe we could break free of the yoke of this retarded 2 party system.
> 
> ...


You have to wonder about third party candidates. The only reason I've voted republicrap is because of the social issues and gun control. When it comes to Constitutional rights, big government and big spending there isn't any difference between the two main parties except where they do their intrusions into our lives and spend our money.

The political parties know that many of us will vote "sensibly" so they use us to further their agenda. The democraps use the homosexuals and minorities. The republicraps use gun owners and social conservatives. Once they're elected they quickly forget about who put them in office.

The republicrap party is just lucky the Tea Party went with them instead of the Libertarians. They better not drop the ball.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I have to confess*

I didn't vote this time first time in almost 50 years.. my reasons are worse then saying because they are all crooks...

When I went on the road almost 3 years ago I didn't think about not having a true home port, I did vote in the last election even tho I more or less, mostly more lied about it, since I no longer lived in that voting district...

So I voted on all the things I felt were fair but not on the local district leadership... and truly I was living in a small version of some socialist republik since both the senate and house reps were both dyed in the wool card carrying pinkos who always win with a huge majority...

This time I knew my Senators weren't running , and the lone house member was a shoo in... and I was a bit leery of voting in a district i was no longer a resident of... problem is fixed now so I'm good to go... from now on...

I've come to believe that the best way to get thru to them is to go to their public campaign meetings and get up to ask a question and hand then a copy of the booklet put out by FIJA which has all the founding documents reprinted in it... and looking them dead him the eyes ask if they believe in the Constitution as written by the founding fathers? and the Bill of rights as written OR if they believe them to be "living Documents" open to interpretation... pin them right down in front of everybody... and when they say they do believe in them then remind them that the first time they vote for something that is a flat out violation of the founding Documents then they have broken their word and pledge to the people and will need to resign from office... I wonder how most would handle this?... would they stutter and stammer? and of course if they do then tell them they just lost your vote and the vote of everybody in the room that believes in the Documents as written... and walk out...

Some how I think this might pin a few of them... and if you can get it on film for later publication...so much the better!

So I apologize ( mostly to myself)for not voting, and hope yawl understand the why of it... and yes excuses are like AH's all smell...


----------

